#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-22
<[[[Rattenak]]]> frostyX http://192.168.123.3:4400/vnt/
<[[[Rattenak]]]> nemam tam udelane podmiky ale
<[[[Rattenak]]]> nato se odvazim zitra
<[[[Rattenak]]]> http://78.108.146.165:4400/vnt/ tak
<FrostyX> bylo by asi idealni dat pro heslo input type="password" :)
<[[[Rattenak]]]> jinak to pak ovlada pomoci ssh nakopiruje a prepise config.ini podle hodnot
<[[[Rattenak]]]> neni to nic moc ale dalo mi to zabrat
<[[[Rattenak]]]> jdu ZZzzZZZzzZz tak cau a diky za rady
<FrostyX> gn
<[[[Rattenak]]]> mne to neda ja se jeste musim podivat na ty podminky :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> zato ja jdu spat. Mej se
<[[[Rattenak]]]> gn stejnak myslim ze to zachvili zdam :D
<[[[Rattenak]]]> ses tu jeste ?
<[[Rattenak]]> z5
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: nebyl jsem tu. nechavam bezet ntb a jdu spat
<jp_Hranice> Ahoj
<FrostyX> hoj
<jp_Hranice> Mám problém s dvěma hláškama při startu . Systém mi trvdí, že nemůže najít zařízení, ale v /etc/fstab nejsou.
<FrostyX> nesnazis se je mountovat treba v /etc/rc.local ?
<FrostyX> Zacalo ti to psat ty chyby samo od sebe, nebo jsi do neceho vrtal ?
<jp_Hranice> No na druhým HDD testuju oreinic.
<jp_Hranice> rc.local je prázdnej.
<FrostyX> ja musim afk. ale stejne me nic nenapada
<Lamma_nr1> Hi there.. ;-)
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1: Nazdar.
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: ahoj
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: jsem nevěděl jestli je to tu multijazyčné tak sem raději pozdravil anglicky :-)
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1:  Je mi to jsné :-)
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1: No řekl bych, že jsme česká komunita, tak se líp dorozumíme svou mateřštinou.
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: jsem se konečně připojil na IRC.. o strastiplné zkušenosti s empathy jsem radši zvolil webové rozhraní..
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: určitě... ;)
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1: Já běžím na Empathy a nic. Jen na Google talk mi to nejde. Nevím proč.
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: že bych to přeci jen skusil ještě s empathy..
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: a už vim proč se nepřipojuji přes empathy... nevím jestli je to moje chyba ale neukládají se mi do hystorie připojené kanály které jsem navštívil a uložení mě nějak nešlo
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1: No já teďka narychlo našel jen automatické připojování.
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: jj to já taky...ale ještě sem si v SoftwareCentre stáhl připo nějaký IRC komunikátor..
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: otázka..nekopne mě to když se přihlásím z jedný IP dvakrát..? resp zůstanu tady přes webové rozhraní a skusim to přes ten program..
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: ?
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1: Mě to přidalo podtržítko za nick, když jsem se podruhé připojoval přez ChatZillu.
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: to už může dělat ta mozilla podle mě..du toskusit
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice: hm..tak nic :-D
<boldak> zdravim osazenstvo, nevite nekdo o "peknem" navodu na obsluhu bazaaru pro lamky :)
<TomasBrincil> man bzr nestačí?
<boldak> spis bych potreboval neco step by step
<boldak> jedna otazecka.. kdyz stahnu zdrojaky do adresare, kompilujete to v tom samem adresari kam to stahujete nebo do jineho
<boldak> protoze se mi tam vytvorili soubory co nejsou "zdrojove" coz si myslim neni spravne
<boldak> tak uz sem asi nasel.. http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/visual-tour-gnome.html
<snouman> Amy?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-23
<SquirrelCZECH> eeej
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz pouzivam rsync pres ssh
<SquirrelCZECH> je mozne to nejak donutit pouzit nejake GUI na zadani hesla?
<FrostyX> koukni se na "zenity"
<SquirrelCZECH> thx
<FrostyX> pripadne xdialog / kdialog (nebo tak nejak se to jmenuje)
<SquirrelCZECH> dekuju :-)
<FrostyX> nz
<[[Rattenak]]> Cau
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX mohl bys mi otazku ?
<[[Rattenak]]> nato se vlastne nesmim ptat :D
<FrostyX> hoj
<FrostyX> o co jde ?
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=357 sem si odcat zkopiroval ten script na vkladani
<[[Rattenak]]> a hnedka mi to pise error
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: Undefined index: odeslano in /var/www/db/index.php on line 3
<[[Rattenak]]> a pak to same na 31
<[[Rattenak]]> to je todle
<[[Rattenak]]>      if (strlen($_POST["vzkaz"])==0 || strlen($_POST["vzkaz"])>255)
<[[Rattenak]]> jako by to php_self nefungovalo
<FrostyX> hod mi prosimte ten tvuj skript na pastebin.com
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/XSTCiQ6V
<FrostyX> radek 3. zkus pouzit if(isset($_POST['odeslano']))
<[[Rattenak]]> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected ')' in /var/www/db/index.php on line 3
<[[Rattenak]]> se podivam po jinem scriptu
<FrostyX> ale blbost, ja to napsal spravne :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> muzu ti dam odkaz a muzes se snim hadat :D
<FrostyX> http://pastebin.com/8JZ7MEAz musi fungovat
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: Undefined index: vzkaz in /var/www/db/index.php on line 31a jo a jeste 31 vypisuej chybu Notice: Undefined index: vzkaz in /var/www/db/index.php on line 31
<[[Rattenak]]> ..........
<[[Rattenak]]> a jeste 31 radek
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: Undefined index: vzkaz in /var/www/db/index.php on line 31Notice: Undefined index: vzkaz in /var/www/db/index.php on line 31
<FrostyX> no vidis. a pritom jsem radek 3 prepsal tak jak jsem ti to posilal sem :-P
<[[Rattenak]]> jo aha ja sem tam jen pripsal ) sorry
<[[Rattenak]]> a co znamen isset ?
<FrostyX> ma nejaky duvod to echo $_POST['vzkaz'] na radku 31? Nedava mi tam smysl. Funkce isset() a empty() budes pouzivat hodne casto. Prvni overuje, jestli existuje nejaka promenna. Ta druha overuje, jestli neni prazdna. Cili jestli to neni 0, false, nebo prazdny retezec
<FrostyX> kdyztak se na ne muzes kouknout na php.net napriklad
<[[Rattenak]]> smazal jsem to echo a uz to jede
<[[Rattenak]]> diky
<[[Rattenak]]> tedka si stim pohrat jeste
<[[Rattenak]]> ale ze to maj na root.cz napsane spatne a nikdo si tam nestezuje
<FrostyX> Nejde o to, ze stacilo smazat echo a jede to. to bylo jasne :-D. Dulezite je, ze tam bylo z nejakeho duvodu. Ja ho nevim (protoze me zadny nenapada), ale ty si tam s nim treba neco zamyslel
<[[Rattenak]]> no zkusim ho prespat a doplnit podminky
<[[Rattenak]]> a pak to eventuelne budu pouzivat jako vzor
<FrostyX> jdu spat, GN
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-24
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> prepinam na LTS
<SquirrelCZECH> linux 3.1 ma pry spotrebu na Sandy Bridge pry o 76% vetsi nez 2.6.xx
<SquirrelCZECH> teoreticka
<SquirrelCZECH> je mozne nejak vypnout caps aby nemenil velikost pisma? :-)
<FrostyX> teoraticka: ano. Prakticky nevim jak se to dela :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm :-(
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi, jaky je nejlepsi zpusob na rozpoznani PC?
<SquirrelCZECH> stylem kdy IF [je to ten pravy]...
<flack-Z> chlapi je tu niekto taky ktory montuje wifiny ako ISP?
<flack-Z> pripadne Amynka teda zeny :D
<Lamma_nr1_> cau
<Lamma_nr1_> je tu nekdo..?
<Lamma_nr1_> ??
<SquirrelCZECH> EE
<dipsy> nikto
<[[Rattenak]]> nakej nedockavec
<Lamma_nr1> ahoj
<SquirrelCZECH> hi
<[[Rattenak]]> mohl bych mi otazku ohledne php ? upravil jsem si script na logovani ale pise mi error Warning: mysql_num_rows() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /var/www/vnt/overeni.php on line 5 Uživatelské jméno a/nebo heslo nesouhlasí
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/eBEFbXC3 to je on
<dipsy> co tam znamena ten vykricnik?
<dipsy>  if (!$id) echo "Uživatelské jméno a/nebo heslo nesouhlasí";
<[[Rattenak]]> to nevim mam ten script z http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=543
<[[Rattenak]]> a taky to tam maj
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nedivil bych se kdyby tam mnely chybu nebylo by to poprve
<[[Rattenak]]> i kdys to odstranim tak to nepomaha
<[[Rattenak]]> ten vykricnik
<dipsy> aha
<[[Rattenak]]> nahodou nemas nakej script na logovani ? abych to mohl odkoukat
<[[Rattenak]]> nakej ale jednoduchej
<SquirrelCZECH> hosi
<SquirrelCZECH> ten radk if (!$id) je ok....
<SquirrelCZECH> *radek
<[[Rattenak]]> a nevis kde tam mam chybu ?
<Lamma_nr1> o_O
<SquirrelCZECH> ee
<SquirrelCZECH> funguje ti to mysql_query?
<Leef> hi
<Leef> dokaze mi nekdo poradit pri spusteni wow mi hodi eror failed to find a suitable display device. exiting program...
<Lamma_nr1> Leef: os.?
<dipsy>  SquirrelCZECH > funguje ti to mysql_query? A ma tam v DB vnt?
<dipsy> $vysledek=mysql_query("select id from vnt where nick='".$nick."' and pass='".$pass);
<[[Rattenak]]> jmeno databaze vnt
<[[Rattenak]]> teda tabulky
<Leef> ubuntu 11.04
<SquirrelCZECH> hehe
<Leef> model notebooku smasung rc520
<SquirrelCZECH> mas to rozbity
 * SquirrelCZECH prave pari :D
<SquirrelCZECH> na 11.04, wow
<Leef> uz nevim zkousel sem ovladace nahodit na novo i wine a nevim co dal:-/
<Leef> nejvetsi pruser ze na druhem notesu to jede vse ale na tomhle novem vubec
<Lamma_nr1> Leef: hra ti driv fungovala..?
<[[Rattenak]]> <SquirrelCZECH> mam tabulku vnt a vni mam sloupce nick a pass
<[[Rattenak]]> mam druhej script ktery donich zapisuje
<Leef> na tomhle novem ne
<Lamma_nr1> Leef: ati/nvidia..?
<Leef> Predchozi ati 5145    tedka nvidia gt520 optimus
<Lamma_nr1> skousel si to spustit v OpenGL..?
<Leef> tedkom to myslis presne jak?
<dipsy> Ratenak, nema tam byt nakonci > and  pass='".$pass);
<Leef> jako kdyz jsem chtel vyvolat tak za wow.exe -opengl... sem pridal popr upravil config
<dipsy> and  pass='".$pass'".);
<Leef> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eccc,0x00000000), stub!
<Leef> err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
<Leef> err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
<Leef> Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL.
<Leef> err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
<Leef> err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
<Leef> Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL.
<Leef> tohle mi to vyhodi:-/
<dipsy> sorry '".$pass.'"
<Lamma_nr1> Leef: zkontrolluj verzi wine (32/64) a to same s ovladacema (šě/žč)
<Lamma_nr1> Leef: ovladace (32/64) o_O
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: spsi '".$pass."' ne ?
<Leef> ok zkusim to spis shodit to wine uplne pryc hodit ho znova... potrebuju pro 64b
<dipsy> Ratenak ano
<Lamma_nr1> Leef: jestli mas 64 bit ovladace na GPU tak si stahni 64 bit wine.. dej pak vedet jak to dopadlo..
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: syntax error
<Leef> ok
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: to jsem si tez myslel
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, prosímte jeste mam jeden malej problem s nastavenim podsviceni pomoci fn klaves... musim bud pres spravce napajeni a nebo xbacklight... a nevim jak nahodit fn klavesu do funkcnosti
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: mne se zda antom divne ze ty parametry mysql je uprostred
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, jde mi fn klavesa na pridani ale nemuzu ubrat
<[[Rattenak]]> natom*
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, vydrz moment kouknu na kalvesnici
<Leef> jojo v pohode instalujeme se mi wine
<Leef> a dekuju
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, sipka dolu ti funguje..?
<dipsy> skus vlozit za 4. riadok toto
<Leef> ee prave ze naopak
<Leef> jako normalne mi funguje ale s pouzitim klavesy fn ne...
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, bez FN taky ne nebo ano
<dipsy> $num_rows = mysql_num_rows($result);
<dipsy> echo "$num_rows Rows\n";
<dipsy> namiesto result daj vysledok
<Leef> jako funguje ale jas mi stoji na miste
<Leef> proste proklikava...
<Leef> napada te neco?
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy muzu i nakonec radku ?
<[[Rattenak]]> teda scriptu
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, napadlo me...skus zmacknout tu funkcni klavesu 2 krat do jedny sekundy at se ti primarne zapnou ty fukcni vlastnosti misto tech co tam mas normalne..
<Lamma_nr1> a skus to
<dipsy> vloz to na dalsie dva 5,6,
<Leef> da se nejak zjistit jake tam mam tedka funkce na tom talcitku danem? popripade si to prepsat?
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, BIOS
<Leef> :D
<Leef> ok 
<Leef> ale je sranda ze ve windowsech to jede jak ma....D
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, nebo..!
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, aha..
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, to si nerekl
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, jako provizorni reseni mam naisntalovanej xbacklight a udelane ikonky na procenta 25/50/75
<Leef> a s tim wine mas nejspis pravdu koukam ze se mi tam vse do nej instlauje 32bitove...
<Leef> ale linux jede v 64
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: Warning: mysql_num_rows() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /var/www/vnt/overeni.php on line 5 Rows Warning: mysql_num_rows() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /var/www/vnt/overeni.php on line 7
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, ;-)
<Leef> ale dalsi hacek jak odinstaluju kompletne celej wine jako by tam nikdy nebyl ta svine tam firt neco nechava
<Leef> kdyz to udelam pres centrum software tak tam enco zustane
<dipsy> Rattenak: mas v tabulke aj vlozene parametre pre nick a heslo?
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: mam druhej script na registrovani a normalne se tam vpisou
<dipsy> a vidis vsql ze su tam tie hodnoty aj vlozene?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj
<dipsy> tak tie riadky zase vymaz
<[[Rattenak]]> proc ?
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, synaptic ...ten skus.. 
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy proc by to nemohlo overit podle tam tech
<[[Rattenak]]> muzu snich i nomralne cist
<dipsy> myslim tie co som ti pisal
<[[Rattenak]]> jo tak ja myslel DB :D
<dipsy> ne ne
<dipsy> asi budes muset pockat na nejakeho guru
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, rikal sem ze jsem uzivatel ubuntu 2 mesice?
<dipsy> zajtra si to stiahnem a vyskusam
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, nn
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, synaptic je presne co?
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, sem trosku z toho v haji:D
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, momentik..pulnocni jogurt...
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, uz o tom ctu na wikiubuntu
<[[Rattenak]]> hledam dalsi a oni to vsude resi pres nake historie
<[[Rattenak]]> http://reboot.cz/howto/programovani/autorizace-pomoci-php-a-mysql/articles.html?id=181
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, copak si se docetl..?
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, pomoci syna... si muzu dohrat potrebne balíky...
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, ale jak poznam ze je to ten spravnej?
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, asi si nerozumime... mas ubuntu natty narwhal
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, jop
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, beezva
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, synapti najdes v nastaveni systemu v zalozce system
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, tam bys mel najit zbytky po tom 32b wine a smazat je
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, spravce baliku synaptic?
<Leef> jo tohle...
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, ja myslel ze myslis to podsviceni:D
<dipsy> Rattenak:mas tu tabulku z troch stlpcov?
<dipsy> id, nick, pass?
<[[Rattenak]]> id ? ne
<dipsy> to by mohla byt ta chyba ze chyba cislo riadku
<[[Rattenak]]> a to ten script tam neco zapisuje ? nebo tam ma byt uz neco ?
<dipsy> select id from vnt where nick='".$nick."' and pass='".$pass)
<dipsy> ten skript cita ze:
<[[Rattenak]]> a co kdys tam id nechcu
<[[Rattenak]]> ze chcu jen overit heslo
<dipsy> vyber id z vnt kde nick a pass sa rovna postnutemu nicku a passu
<Lamma_nr1> a je fuč..
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, tak co povidej
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, takze malem sem nenajel pribral sem asi balik co sem nemel... ale porad mi tam zustala slozka v aplikacich-wine-program-ffdshow-....
<Lamma_nr1> ffdshow sou videokodeky..
<Leef> to mi taky doslo ale vadi to tam?
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy a da se to overovat jen posle nicku ?
<[[Rattenak]]> podle*
<dipsy> ide do DB a porvna nick a heslo . ked nic nenajde bude nula. ale tebe tan skript nenasiel stlpec id
<dipsy> vytvor si novu tabulku
<dipsy> pozri sem
<dipsy> http://www.phpeasystep.com/phptu/6.html
<dipsy> Rattenak: idem spat. zajtra do prace
<dipsy> vlastne uz dnes
<[[Rattenak]]> mmnt
<[[Rattenak]]> takze ja tam musim dat tabulku
<[[Rattenak]]> co bude generovat id vzdy o +1 ?
<dipsy> `id` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,
<dipsy> prikaz auto_increment
<[[Rattenak]]> a jeste otazka proc je nate strance ten 6bot
<[[Rattenak]]> Leef: Ostravak ?
<Leef> jop
<Leef> presneji havirov
<Leef> v ove mam skolu
<dipsy> na ochranu pred php injection a presmerovanie. ale to si nevsimaj. urob si tabulku  v mysql podla bodu 1
<[[Rattenak]]> ok diky
<[[Rattenak]]> Leef: hadam podle poda.cz
<dipsy> len namiesto username a password tam daj to co mas v php
<Leef> :D jsi tez z ovy ci co?
<dipsy> nick a pass
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: jj to mi je jasne
<[[Rattenak]]> Leef jj tez
<dipsy> idem spat
<[[Rattenak]]> GN
<Leef> porad bojuj s tim wine
<Leef> ta svine se instaluje porad ta beta verze
<[[Rattenak]]> to chodis na banskou ?
<Leef> jj
<Leef> nastupuju znova:D
<Leef> po praci nebavi me robit tak jdu studovat
<[[Rattenak]]> :D to mam taky :D
<Leef> tedka nastupujes?
<Leef> jeslti to chapu dobre
<[[Rattenak]]> nadstavba
<[[Rattenak]]> ve studence
<[[Rattenak]]> pouzivas gnome ?
<Leef> jeslti ma mbejt uprimnej jeste se ztracim v tech vyrazech:D
<[[Rattenak]]> graficke prostredi
<Leef> clasic
<Leef> jeslti se chapeme dobre
<Leef> ale jinak ghnome
<Leef> neivm proc ten... wine pouziva 32 bitove zalezitosti jak nainstaluju wine tak se mi nainstaluje furt ta jedna posahana verze
<[[Rattenak]]> si pust instalaci balicku v gnome
<[[Rattenak]]> a naklikej
<Leef> to myslis jak?
<Leef> naved me jako tupce
<Leef> dik
<[[Rattenak]]> mas ubuntu ne ?
<Leef> jo 11.04 a na...
<[[Rattenak]]> a navis jak se tam pousti instalace balicku ? ne pres bash (prikazovej radek)
<Leef> centrum sof...
<Leef> ?
<[[Rattenak]]> mmnt zapnu si gnome
<[[Rattenak]]> ja to mam v eng
<Leef> tak to pis v ajine neva
<Leef> a nebo si stahni cesky balicek:D
<[[Rattenak]]> nahore das
<[[Rattenak]]> system
<[[Rattenak]]> a administration
<[[Rattenak]]> synaptic package manage
<[[Rattenak]]> krabice se spikou dolu
<Leef> no to sem zkousel posledne a malem mi nenajelo ubuntu:D
<[[Rattenak]]> jen si tam nainstalujes wine
<Leef> jo tkahle
<[[Rattenak]]> to je to same jako bys napsalt apt-get install PROGRAM
<Leef> jo chapu uz
<Leef> vim je to se mnou tezky zacinam jeste porad
<[[Rattenak]]> napis do qick filter "wine"
<[[Rattenak]]> a to ti nabidne verze
<Leef> a tam si zvolit tu kterou chcu
<[[Rattenak]]> j
<Leef> budete tu i zitra vecir?
<Leef> asi pujdu chrnet a vyzkousim to zitra po praci
<[[Rattenak]]> ja s wine nemam zkusenosti
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nekdo tu bude
<Leef> ty asi nehrajes hry co?
<[[Rattenak]]> ee
<Leef> aha:D
<[[Rattenak]]> kdysy lineage 2
<Leef> no jako ja to chcu jenom rozjet... bo se to muze hodit...
<Leef> jako tedka nehraju ani ja
<Leef> ale potrebuju pak skopat do kupy i to podsviceni to s tim teror:D
<[[Rattenak]]> u toho linuxu clovek musi porad neco resit
<Pistolnik> nìkdo online?
<[[Rattenak]]> nekdo jo
<Leef> snazim se s tim naucit umi to dost veci ale mam v notasu winy i ubuntu
<Pistolnik> sry za lama dotazy :) moje prvni IRC....
<[[Rattenak]]> chce to cas no
<Leef> dobra diky za dnesek a gn
<[[Rattenak]]> nz,cau
<[[Rattenak]]> prvni pripojeni na irc ?
<Pistolnik> chanserv je bot, nebo ta teèka je tam, že je online nebo tak nìco
<Pistolnik> jj ted
<[[Rattenak]]> jeste sem ho tu nevidel
<[[Rattenak]]> jinak je to ten s tm @
<[[Rattenak]]> pouzivas vubec ubuntu ?
<Pistolnik> zatim n, ale budu instalit virtual...nemìl bys tip na verzi?
<[[Rattenak]]> nejnovejsi :D
<Pistolnik> tipuju víc na ubuntu.cz?
<Lamma_nr1> Pistolnik, taky
<[[Rattenak]]> lama nevis jestli ubuntu vydava i nakou verzi s predinstalovanima balickama ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ja to ma debian 
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], o_O 
<Pistolnik> jeden offtopic ubuntu dotaz pls...ten nick a heslo co sem ted daval do mirandy...to bude platit na vsechny IRC, nebo jen na freenode pod kterym tohle bìží?
<[[Rattenak]]> jen na ferrenode
<[[Rattenak]]> pokud myslis jako registrace nicku
<Pistolnik> jj myslim, diky diky :)
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], konkretne jaky balicky myslis..
<[[Rattenak]]> no debian ma proste verzi co ma 4 DVD a ma plno balicku takze skoro nic nestahujes
<[[Rattenak]]> ale ubuntu to asi nema kdo dneska nema net
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], i dnes se najde offline pc...mas pravdu
<Lamma_nr1> leda si neco zkompilujes pro vlastni potrebu...
<Lamma_nr1> ja mel chvilku fedory a s tema balickama to byl opravdu kolotoc...jak neco chybelo
<Lamma_nr1> vse pres yum
<[[Rattenak]]> tez sem pouzival
<Lamma_nr1> pak jsem mel XP.. rekl sem si ze zas tak blbej nejsem abch ej pouzival nadosmrti a nechal se omezovat...tak sem se zamyslel a uvedomils i ktera distribuce linuxu bude pro me nejlepsi...
<Lamma_nr1> chtel sem skusit gentoo .. minty..ale nejak me nezaujaly..
<[[Rattenak]]> ja sem chtel server a nechtelo se mi davat 3K za windousy :D
<Lamma_nr1> 3K?
<[[Rattenak]]> protoze mi stejnak natom jely java aplikace
<[[Rattenak]]> to uz je par let
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], hele kdyz sme u ty javy
<Lamma_nr1> :D
<Lamma_nr1> nahodou nevis jaky je rozdil mezi javou co pouziva Firefox a Chrome..?
<[[Rattenak]]> to teda netusim ale pochybuju ze v tom je nakej rozdil
<[[Rattenak]]> proc myslis ze v tom je rozdil ?
<Lamma_nr1> pouzival sem standartne FF...na vsechno
<Lamma_nr1> nez sem narazil na problem
<Lamma_nr1> sem adminem na jednom inetovim foru kde je i online chat (misto IRC)
<Lamma_nr1> a vzdy kdyz sem se na ten chat prihlasil...tak vsechno tuhlo tak zajimave
<Lamma_nr1> a sekalo se
<Lamma_nr1> ale jen na te strance s tim chatem
<Lamma_nr1> mam dojem ze to delali pohyblivy smajlici...
<[[Rattenak]]> myslimk ze v tom neni zadnej rozdil
<Lamma_nr1> kterych tambyla vetsina
<Lamma_nr1> a kdyz sem skusil chrome tak vse bez problemu
<[[Rattenak]]> ta java musi byt stejna
<Lamma_nr1> myslis
<[[Rattenak]]> je jako mozne ze s tim umi lepe pracovat 
<[[Rattenak]]> v tom nemuze byt rozdil
<Lamma_nr1> tak mam chroma...
<[[Rattenak]]> protoze to porad vyuziva jednu javu
<Lamma_nr1> hm
<Lamma_nr1> tak me rekni cim by to mohhlo byt
<[[Rattenak]]> ad chrome nebo firefox se odkazuji na stejnou javu
<[[Rattenak]]> oni to nemaj primo v sobe
<Lamma_nr1> aha
<Lamma_nr1> takze javou to neni
<Lamma_nr1> zajimavy ze pod XP ve FF je vse OK
<[[Rattenak]]> dit to musis i nastavit v ubuntech
<[[Rattenak]]> primo zadavas cestu k te jave
<Lamma_nr1> e e
<[[Rattenak]]> tak si to nejspis najde
<Lamma_nr1> Firefox ji ma v doplnkach
<Lamma_nr1> priavnejch bo co
<[[Rattenak]]> aha tak je mozne je v tom je rozdil
<[[Rattenak]]> ze to pouziva nakou svou pluginovou
<Lamma_nr1> zajimavy ze kdyz sem ji zakazal tak se stranka zobrazovala porad stejne i  se sekanim
<Lamma_nr1> rakze sem v ubuntech zavrhnul defaultni FF a mam chroma
<Lamma_nr1> pistolnik je okenář ..
<[[Rattenak]]> ten ma i ubuntu v okne :D
<Lamma_nr1> :-O
<[[Rattenak]]> virtual
<Lamma_nr1> jo tehle strane magie sem zatim nepodlehl nastesti
<Lamma_nr1> co od toho ocekava? kdyz je bude mit virtualno
<Lamma_nr1> V USA obvinili slepého muže z nelegálního stahování porna..
<Lamma_nr1> :D
<[[Rattenak]]> :D
<[[Rattenak]]> taka blbost :D
<Lamma_nr1> jj
<[[Rattenak]]> k cemu mu to je ?
<Lamma_nr1> :D prave
<[[Rattenak]]> rozumis phpcku ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-25
<[[Rattenak]]> zije tu jeste nekdo ?
<_Brano_> jn
<_Brano_> :D
<[[Rattenak]]> hoja
<Darthgek> .
<[[Rattenak]]> neznate nakej php irc client ?
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty ? ses tu prosimte ?
<ZOMBitch> he, tady je ta historie chanu fakt pokazde vtipna ... :))
<brk> wozer se
<Lamma_nr1> halelujaaaa...
<ZOMBitch> nejak nemam chut ale ...
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: co jsi potreboval ?
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: historie ? mylis tim login/logout zpravy ? :-D
<FrostyX> *myslis
<[[Rattenak]]> cau,mohl bys mi pomoc ze scriptem ? vypisje mi "Warning: mysql_num_rows() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /var/www/vnt/overeni.php on line 5 Uživatelské jméno a/nebo heslo nesouhlasí"
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/TR5N9zqc
<[[Rattenak]]> to je on
<[[Rattenak]]> mam to z linuxsoft upravene
<[[Rattenak]]> mam v DB tabulky "nick" a "pass" a "id" ktera se vzdy pri vytvoreni radku prida +1
<[[Rattenak]]> zachvili z5
<[[Rattenak]]> z5
<dipsy> hej
<Lamma_nr1> o_O
<dipsy> Ratenak: mne ten skript funguje
<[[Rattenak]]> primo ten co jsem ti poslal ?
<dipsy> tak ten som neskusal
<dipsy> idem to prepisat
<[[Rattenak]]> zkus to upravit jen na ID a nick a pass
<[[Rattenak]]> bez toho linku
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: mas phpmyadmin ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj
<FrostyX> tak vem ten dotaz, hod ho do toho sql okna tam, nahrad promenne nejakyma hodnotama a zkus co na to phpmyadmin
<FrostyX> bud ti vypise nejakou uzitecnou chybu, nebo ty vyhodi zaznamy a nebo nezobrazi nic. S tim uz se da nejak pracovat
<[[Rattenak]]> myslsi mysql_query("select id from vnt where nick='".$nick."' and pass='".$pass); ?
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy: a kdys jsem zkousel ten script cos mi posilal ty minule tak se to sice overilo ale napsalo to same otazniky
<FrostyX> myslim jen ten sql dotaz
<FrostyX> select id from vnt where nick='".$nick."' and pass='".$pass
<[[Rattenak]]> i s tema promenyma ?
<FrostyX> s dosazenim hodnot: select id from vnt where nick='mujNick' and pass='mojeHeslo'
<FrostyX> a imho je chyba tam, ze nemas ukoncovaci apostrof za heslem
<Leef> Hi
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, Nazdar napadlo te jak vyresit to podsviceni displaye?
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, nazdar...ted o tom čtu ale je to v AJ ...
<Leef> postni mi ten web
<Leef> ajinu ovladam
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, postni tu stranku odkaz nani diky
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, ok 
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752900
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty v tom phpmyadmin se to provedlo
<[[Rattenak]]> dal jsem teda do toho scriptu
<[[Rattenak]]>    $vysledek=mysql_query("select id from vnt where nick='".$nick."' and pass='".$pass."');
<[[Rattenak]]> a tedka to puse zase jinou chybu
<[[Rattenak]]> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '"', expecting T_STRING or T_VARIABLE or T_NUM_STRING in /var/www/vnt/overeni.php on line 9
<FrostyX> bo jsem ti tam ten ukoncovaci postrof dopsal :-D
<FrostyX> *apostrof. kua dneska neumim psat
<[[Rattenak]]> ja sem to dopsal o do toho scriptu
<[[Rattenak]]> snad dobre
<[[Rattenak]]> a hazi to jinou chybu
<FrostyX> jj
<FrostyX> btw tak se to dela nejlip, kdyz si nejsi jisty. Napises si dotaz v phpmyadminovi, az je odlazenej, vezmes ho a hodis si ho do skriptu. Pak mas jistotu, ze neni chyba v dotazu
<FrostyX> u toho returnu ?
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, snad mi to pomuze
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, doufejme... 
<Leef> me to vedro driv zabije...
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, skama..?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj u returnu
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], pritely ja jsem vcera resp. dneska rano usnul pred monitorem..omlouvam se ze sem neodepsal..
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, ale ty balicky jsou pro asusy a ne pro samsung
<Leef> hosi vy nechodite do prace nebo co?:D
<FrostyX> $vysledek=mysql_query("select id from vnt where nick='".$nick."' and pass='".$pass."'"); hele zkus ten dotaz takto
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty jo jede diky
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, slysel si nekdy o bamblbee?
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nake divne ne ?
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, ja uvazuju jestli mi nedela optimus bordel
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, co to...
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=852
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, tam se podivej a uvidis
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: ne, jsi tam zajebal situaci ohledne toho ukoncovaciho apostrofu :). Po tecce za promennou musi nasledovat uvozovka zacinajici retezec, po ni apostrof jakozto znak toho sql dotazu a potom ukoncovaci uvozovka :)
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, nejak to oc nechapu...
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, muj notes obsahuje nvidii gt 520 + intel hd grafiky a optimus je we winu ridi aby se prepinali podle potreby a setrily tak baterii
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, jasny
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, uz sme bliz
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, a bdue podle me ten optimus zarazenej asi i v biosu...
<dipsy> ale som bol blizko
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, nejaky info tom biosu konkretnejsi mas.:?
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, moc sem se v nem ejste nehrabal ale kouknu na to a zkusim se s kolegou v praci promluvit o tom optimusu... nejhorsi na tom je ze se neda vypnout
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, takhle...muzes skusit flashnout bios..
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, vlastne v oknech diky optimusu muzu pracovat az 7 hodiny na baterii
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, treba
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, jo chapu...
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, to zas nemuzu jestli se mi to dosere je to v haji potrebuju notes do prace:D
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, jeste sem nasel tohleto http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/07/using-acpicall-module-to-switch-onoff.html
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, ale nevim jestli je to uzitecny
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, koukam ona je ta cela aplikace nejak latena do tech transformeru... :-D
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, to je asi spatny co?:D
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, to nerikam... :-)
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, latena nemelo tam spis bejt ladena?
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, ano ladena... ;-) dekuji
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, ne jenom jestli nepouzivas vyraz kterej neznam:D
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, ale zase jako je to jedna z aplikaci ktera me mile prekvapila na tom notebooku... na internetu se uvadi max 5hodin a ze to bezi az 7 je luxus proste
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, jeste je moznost ze muzu doufat ze to v linuxu 11.10 vydaji nejaky ovladac na to...
<Leef> Lamma_nr1, Následující balíky mají nesplněné závislosti:
<Leef>  nvidia-current : Koliduje s: nvidia-current-modaliases ale 260.19.26-0ubuntu1~xup se bude instalovat
<Leef> E: Poškozené balíky
<Lamma_nr1> Leef, ovladace od grafiky mas jaky..me jeste tak napada
<Leef> zkousim neco mam tam jedne experimentalni nainstalovanej 3d akcelerator jestli tohle nevadi nahodou
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty: prosimte jak udelam ze kdys kliknu nanakej odkaz tak aby se mi ten script proved primo v te strance
<[[Rattenak]]> to se dela pomoci
<[[Rattenak]]> function vypis()
<[[Rattenak]]> {
<[[Rattenak]]>     echo "tralalala";     
<[[Rattenak]]> } 
<[[Rattenak]]> .................................
<[[Rattenak]]> ze nak zavolas funcional vypis a to provede ten script techo
<Lamma_nr1> o_O
<[[Rattenak]]> lamma nevis ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jak zavolam urcite script v php 
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], bohuzel...
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], trapis se v PHP..?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj uz 2 tyden
<[[Rattenak]]> je to k placi
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], taky bych se rad trapil s PHP ale nejak nevim kde zacit...
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=171 vyborne
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], jdu si číst děkuji
<[[Rattenak]]> musis si hlavne vse vyskouset
<[[Rattenak]]> a nejen opisovat kody ale i vymyslet neco sveho
<[[Rattenak]]> http://78.108.146.165:4200/vnt
<[[Rattenak]]> po 2 tydnech
<Lamma_nr1> [[Rattenak]], tyjo..pjekny..chvalim..
<[[Rattenak]]> tedka delam login kde si budes moc menit heslo
<Lamma_nr1> to abych si sehnal nejake misto na nejakem hostingu
<[[Rattenak]]> si nainstaluj lamp
<Lamma_nr1> *redpokladam ze to bude simulovat skutečný server..
<[[Rattenak]]> apache,php,mysql
<[[Rattenak]]> apache*
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nakej freehosting je taky moznost
<[[Rattenak]]> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Apache%20s%20MySQL%20a%20PHP
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: nechapu tvuj problem ohledne funkce/zavolani skriptu ... 
<[[Rattenak]]> chcu pomoci nakeho tlacitka zapnout script co vykona neco
<[[Rattenak]]> <FrostyX> chcu pomoci nakeho tlacitka zapnout script co vykona neco
<[[Rattenak]]> abych kdys chcu neco vykonat nemusel dokazovt na dalsi stranku
<FrostyX> No tak muzes to udelat treba pomoci URL. kdyz kliknes na nejaky tlacitko, v url se pripise ?akce=vykonej a pak si udelas v kodu podminku, ze pokud existuje $_GET['akce'] a rovna se "vykonej", tak zavolas tu funkci / vlozis script ...
<[[Rattenak]]> jo chapu tedka jen jak udelat tu podminku
<[[Rattenak]]> to s tim get bych zvladl ale jak udelat to aby se to plnilo jen pokud se vola to uz ne
<FrostyX> to jsem nerekl ne ? Rikam, ta funkce se bude volat pokud existuje $_GET['akce'] a rovna se "vykonej".
<[[Rattenak]]>  $stranka = $_GET["stranka"];
<[[Rattenak]]> elseif ($stranka == "konej") {nakej script}
<[[Rattenak]]> ja uz vim
<[[Rattenak]]> dik
<FrostyX> no treba tak. Pro vice info se koukni do sveho serialu o PHP na sekci kde resi $_GET. Bude to tam urcite hezky vysvetlene
<[[Rattenak]]> dam tam
<[[Rattenak]]>  $stranka = $_GET["stranka"];
<[[Rattenak]]>  if ($stranka == "zdar") {echo "zdar";}
<[[Rattenak]]>  elseif ($stranka == "adasds") {echo "dsadas";}
<[[Rattenak]]>  elseif ($stranka == "ahoj") {echo "ahovcvxcvxcvxcj";}
<[[Rattenak]]>  else {echo "nic";}
<[[Rattenak]]>                      
<[[Rattenak]]> a napiseto
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: Undefined index: stranka in /var/www/vnt/overeni.php on line 40 nic
<[[Rattenak]]> a ten script mam overenej
<FrostyX> no, kdyz si ted na konec url das ?stranka=zdar, tak by to misto toho erroru melo vyhodit "zdar"
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/sFfQCb2M
<[[Rattenak]]> kliknu na odkaz dole
<[[Rattenak]]> odkaze mne to na 
<FrostyX> no a kdyz na nej kliknes, vypise se to "zdar" ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ano ale jneom zdar
<[[Rattenak]]> jako odkaz
<[[Rattenak]]> to asi strati prava
<FrostyX> no, ja jsem myslel to echo "zdar";
<[[Rattenak]]> echo ne
<[[Rattenak]]> to strati prava
<[[Rattenak]]> udela to to same jako bych vzal jinej prohlizec a dal tam tu adresu bez logovani
<FrostyX> no jo, bo to mas jeste uzavrene v podmince if(!empty($_POST)). Tim padem bys musel jeste odeslat ten formular aby to slo
<FrostyX> resime stale jen radky 40-44 ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ano
<FrostyX> no tak si je hod uplne na zacatek souboru a idealne ten zbytek zakomentuj at s tim muzes normalne pracovat. Az budes vedet jak to funguje, tak si to zasadis dal do kodu
<[[Rattenak]]> no to bude ale nahovno kdys predtim nebudou ty podmiky o logovani
<FrostyX> Vsechno muze byt. Jen si to tam musis spravne zasadit. Zkus si s tim chvilku pohrat :)
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty odkud ty ses ? morava ?
<FrostyX> Jesenik
<[[Rattenak]]> ze pouzivas ostravske slovo bo
<FrostyX> jo no
<FrostyX> libi se mi :)
<[[Rattenak]]> vcera tu nekdo z karvine
<[[Rattenak]]> jak predam prava i jinacim strankam ?
<[[Rattenak]]> <?
<[[Rattenak]]> session_start();
<[[Rattenak]]> if ( $_SESSION[ 'id' ] != 1 ) {
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "nemas pristup"      ;
<[[Rattenak]]> exit ();
<[[Rattenak]]> }
<[[Rattenak]]> ?> 
<[[Rattenak]]> timhle asi ne ze ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-26
<FrostyX> no ano. Promenna session existuje do te doby, nez zavres prohlize
<FrostyX> c
<[[Rattenak]]> vis co je zajimave ze i kdys dam refres F5 tak se mi to zamkne
<[[Rattenak]]> a tak uz ne
<[[Rattenak]]> :)
<[[Rattenak]]> plne nakonec sem si dal odakaz <a href="aaaa" target="_top">dal</a>
<[[Rattenak]]> do souboru aaaa.php jsem dal to co sem psal predtim a error
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: session_start(): ps_files_cleanup_dir: opendir(/var/lib/php5) failed: Permission denied (13) in /var/www/vnt/aaaa.php on line 2 Notice: Undefined index: id in /var/www/vnt/aaaa.php on line 4 nemas pristup
<[[Rattenak]]> tedka uz jen 
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: Undefined index: id in /var/www/vnt/aaaa.php on line 4 nemas pristup
<FrostyX> ukaz mi ten aaa.php
<[[Rattenak]]> to je tam to
<[[Rattenak]]> <?
<[[Rattenak]]> session_start();
<[[Rattenak]]> if ( $_SESSION[ 'id' ] != 1 ) {
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "nemas pristup"      ;
<FrostyX> aha
<[[Rattenak]]> exit ();
<[[Rattenak]]> }
<[[Rattenak]]> ?> 
<FrostyX> zajimave
<[[Rattenak]]> to zni spatne
<FrostyX> hele a nemas tam session_start() jeste nekde jinde ? Myslim ze by to vyhodilo jinou hlasku, ale nic jineho me nenapada
<[[Rattenak]]> to co je na pastabinu a to co sem poslal tot vse
<[[Rattenak]]> aaaaaaaaaaaa ja se s toho zblaznim :D konecne mi jede reg
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys zadam
<[[Rattenak]]> do aaaa
<[[Rattenak]]> <?
<[[Rattenak]]> session_start();       
<[[Rattenak]]> if ( $_SESSION[ 'authuser' ] != 1 ) {      
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "nemas pristup"      ;
<[[Rattenak]]> exit ();
<[[Rattenak]]> }
<[[Rattenak]]> tak to napise nema pristup
<[[Rattenak]]> bez erroru
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty ?
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty hhuuhuh
<Lamma_nr1> o_O
<fr3ax> d-_-b
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<Lamma_nr1> čau
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1:  Nějaké porkroky v spřátelování si Empathy ?
<FrostyX> v teto oblasti jsem udelal zasadni pokrok ....
<FrostyX> nainstaloval si pidgina :-D
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice, zprovoznen Facebook a ICQ...vyhody velke..idkyz par chybiček se najde...přiklad můžu používat jen smajlíky který znam ze sady znaků ( :-), :-(, :-* atd...)
<freax> FrostyX: presne tak :-D
<Lamma_nr1> ted pouzivam XChat - gnome IRC
<Lamma_nr1> a jsem spokojen...
<jp_Hranice> Mě se líbí to automatické připojování ( Empathy ), už jsem si tam kromě #ubuntu-cz dal i #ubuntu-beginers :-)
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1:  Jak to Konverzace - Vložit smajlíka ti nefunguje ?
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice, aha... :-)
<Lamma_nr1> jp_Hranice, porad to ma jednu nevyhodu ze to neuklada kanaly ktery chces...ze kdyz spustim Xchat gnome tak se mi automaticky pripoji sem na ubuntu-cz..to me vyhovuje
<freax> irssi ruleeez :-P
<jp_Hranice> Lamma_nr1:  No o tom jsem psal, že mě se to už připojuje taky hned sem a ještě na ang. #ubuntu-baginers.
<jp_Hranice> #ubuntu-beginers
<FrostyX> freax: chtel jsem a zavrhl. Kdyz uz se s tim jebat, tak at v tom je icq, irc a jabber. To by problem nebyl. Ale bylo mi receno, ze nelze psat viceradkovy vstup (ani pro to icq a jabber). :(
<freax> viceradkovej vstup? to sem nekoumal.. zatim sem to nepotreboval... jinak icq a jabber mam z nostalgie v klasickym klientu s oknama konverzace, kontaktlistem a tak... na irc mam irssi a sem spokojenej... zadna slozita konfigurace tu neni..
<FrostyX> no jo no. Ono irc protokol ten viceradkovej vstup tak nejak nepodporuje. Takze jestli to mas ciste jen na irc, tak ten problem asi nepocitujes.
<freax> tak to bude ono.. sem si lamal hlavu nad tim jakej viceradkovej vstup :-D
<FrostyX> no zkus si to na pidginovi .. kdyz nekomu pises, zmacknes ctrl+enter a pises dalsi radek. Nic podobneho v irssi pry nejde :(
<freax> jasny no... ale tak tohle pouzivam v icq malokdy, skoro nikdy, takze mi ani nevadi ze to u irc neni
<FrostyX> aha. Ja to prave pouzivam casto.
<Lamma_nr1> 39.5°C Praha 4 - Lhotka :-(
<|Nuclear|> Lamma_nr1, Core0 - 22°C Core1 - 23°C  
<Lamma_nr1> |Nuclear|,  :-)
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<jp_Hranice> Jakto, že v stable verzi zlobí Google Talk přez Empathy a Alfa3 jde v poho ?
<Lamma_nr1> o_0
<Lamma_nr1> jak se mate..
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty uz vim kde mam chybu v tom scriptu
<FrostyX> supr
<[[Rattenak]]> sem tedka pouzil login script co je na googlu na 1 miste a stejnak mi pise error
<[[Rattenak]]> jako jede ale pise error
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty prosimte jak odeslu promenu na dalsi stranku $mypassword=$_POST['mypassword'];  ?
<[[Rattenak]]> to gogluju a nemuzu to najit
<FrostyX> tu $_POST['mypassword'] ziskavas z formulare. Tim padem ta stranka na kterou te odeslani formulare presmeruje, bude tu promennou znat. Pokud ji chces pouzivat i jinde, muzes si to ulozit treba do $_SESSION
<[[Rattenak]]> a co kdys budu chtit promenou co sem prave vytvoril
<[[Rattenak]]>  $pavel = sel kydat hnuj;
<[[Rattenak]]>  $_POST['promenna'] = $pavel ;
<[[Rattenak]]> to by asi neslo co ?
<FrostyX> no slo, ale bylo by ti to k nicemu :)
<FrostyX> precti si http://interval.cz/clanky/superglobalni-promenne-v-php/ a http://interval.cz/clanky/sessions-ve-svetle-superglobalnich-promennych/ ...  urcite to bude lepsi nez kdybych to psal ja
<[[Rattenak]]> nevim proc ale  session_register("myusername");
<[[Rattenak]]> mi nejde
<FrostyX> to jsem vzivote nepouzil :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/H0PpULha 
<[[Rattenak]]> ten scritp se provede
<[[Rattenak]]> ale kdys mne po pak hodi na main_logn kde je http://pastebin.com/a1k2Z7Lk
<[[Rattenak]]> pise to Notice: Use of undefined constant myusername - assumed 'myusername' in /var/www/test/login_success.php on line 3 Login Successful 
<[[Rattenak]]> a to je prvni na googlu kdys zadas login script
<FrostyX> jen tak strelim, ale rekl bych ze ten radek ma byt  if(!session_is_registered('myusername')){
<FrostyX> v tom druhem souboru
<[[Rattenak]]> jj
<[[Rattenak]]> diky
<[[Rattenak]]> ale to je fakt hodne divne
<[[Rattenak]]> ze tam maj chybu
<FrostyX> Buhvi kdo to psal. 
<[[Rattenak]]> s toho netu nejede skoro nic
<[[Rattenak]]> se mi samovolne rozbily sluchatka :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> i mikrofon
<[[Rattenak]]> vypadaj uplne v poradku
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nejdou proste :D
<[[Rattenak]]> rano jeste jely
<FrostyX> zkus trochu pohybat kablem, urcite mas spatny kontakty na jednom z koncu. 
<[[Rattenak]]> ee zkousel jsem
<[[Rattenak]]> nejse ani mikrofon
<[[Rattenak]]> zachvilu skola neeeeeee
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-27
<FrostyX> neasi. Taky jsem z toho uplne odvarenej
<[[Rattenak]]> reknu ti ze mi ty clanky moc nepomohly
<[[Rattenak]]> dozvedel jsem se ze je mam zapinat pomoci
<[[Rattenak]]> session_start();
<[[Rattenak]]> a ze je zadam
<[[Rattenak]]> $_SESSION["user"]=10 ;
<[[Rattenak]]> a ze je pak mam dokazovat
<[[Rattenak]]> <a href="www.nejaky_server.cz?<?php echo(SID); ?>">odkaz</a>
<[[Rattenak]]> cos samorejmne nejede
<[[Rattenak]]> prectu ejste na linuxsoft
<FrostyX> :-d
<FrostyX> ale mel ses tam dozvedet o $_POST a $_GET. 
<[[Rattenak]]> ty global jsou lepsi
<FrostyX> a o $_SESSIONS. Pak se rozhodnout, ktera z nich se ti pro tento pripad hodi nejvic a pouzit :)
<[[Rattenak]]> od toho intervalu jsou ty clanky strasne
<FrostyX> aha. no ja je popravde necet. kouknul jsem jestli tam jsou vypsane vsechny zpusoby, jestli tam je napsane pouziti a poslal. Taky zrovna na necem delam, takze jsem nemel cas to cist. 
<FrostyX> Schvalne si je zitra prectu :)
<[[Rattenak]]> oni tam nedavaj zadne poradne priklady
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=440 
<FrostyX> jo, ale kdyz vis teorii, priklady si muzes vygooglit, bo vis co hledas. To je to nejdulezitejsi. 
<FrostyX> samozrejme muzes vychazet z toho serialu na linuxsoftu, nebo co ti sedi nejvic. Ja jsem hodil do googlu neco jako "php superglobalni promenne" bo vim ze tak nejak se tomu rika, otevrel clanky s hezkou shodou a hotovo. 
<FrostyX> hele nic, valim spat. GN a GL :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> hoj
<[[Rattenak]]> ja s tim budu hrat pak se jeste kouknu na ten post
<[[Rattenak]]> ten get se mi zda zbytecnej
<[[Rattenak]]> hoj
<[[Rattenak]]> zije tu nekdo ?
<[[Rattenak]]>    mysql_query("UPDATE vnt SET pass = '$_REQUEST["heslo"]'
<[[Rattenak]]>  WHERE nick = '$nick'");
<[[Rattenak]]> muzete mi nekdo poradit kde mam sybtatix chybu ?
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: GET taky moc casto nepouzivam v souvislosti s formularem. Pro ruzne parametry v URL je to ale dokonale
<[[Rattenak]]> ten xchat se neumi napojit na 2 servery najednou ?
<Chinese_soup> umi
<[[Rattenak]]> dal sem network list
<[[Rattenak]]> vybral jsem si nakej server
<[[Rattenak]]> dal sem edita
<[[Rattenak]]> a pridal sem tam k tomu
<[[Rattenak]]> ale vzdy se to napoji na 1
<[[Rattenak]]> a ja uz mozna vim
<[[Rattenak]]> a jo uz :)
<[[Rattenk]]> uz to frci
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<[[Rattenk]]> tem krajum se neda zmenit barva
<[[Rattenak]]> neni ve Firefoxu naka zkratka na smazani cookie 
<[[Rattenak]]> jde nak pustit nakej porgram od urcitim ID ?
<[[Rattenak]]> pod*
<Chinese_soup> Ctrl+Shift+Del otevře to window se smazanim duvernych dat
<[[Rattenak]]> ja myslel spis primo skratku
<Chinese_soup> není
<Chinese_soup> možná nějaký addon maximálně
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: tak jsem cetl ty clanky a neprisli mi tak spatne
<[[Rattenak]]> protoze to znas
<FrostyX> mozna
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty vis jak sem minule resil ty porty ze se vzdy posune o +1 tak sem zjistil ze to je nahovno to ten script brzdi
<[[Rattenak]]> http://78.108.146.165:4400/vnt/
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys to zalozis a potvrdis tak tomu se nechce kdys to zmacknes po druhe tak uz to jde jenze to vytvori dva zaznamy
<[[Rattenak]]> a to je kvuli tomu ze sem vyresil porty pomoci samogenerovani u mysql
<FrostyX> hm, ja ted valim afk. tata chce kamsi odvest
<FrostyX> a rekl bych ze autoincrement v mysql za to nemuze. spis mas nejakou prasecinku ve scriptu :)
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
<[[Rattenak]]> hoj.
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty ?
<[[Rattenak]]> dipsy cau
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty ?
<[[Rattenak]]> vite jak sou takove ty routry s linuxem ? to ma normalne root pristup ?
<FrostyX> Do tohodle ja moc nevidim.
<[[Rattenak]]> http://78.108.146.165:4400/vnt 
<[[Rattenak]]> sem tam dopsal ze se id generuje nasledne ze zjisti ktere je posledni a prida +1
<[[Rattenak]]> a jeste aby na 1 ip se dal registrovat 1 server
<[[Rattenak]]> nevis o nakem mail serveru ? potrebuju ho jen na php mail odeslani
<FrostyX> google -> linux mail server
<[[Rattenak]]> to ja si to spis udelam pres scron na placenem hostingu
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-28
<[[Rattenak]]> je na dlouho nastavit mail server ? i kdys ja ho tam nechcu naco bych ho mnel :D
<tuxmartin> Nemate nekdo zkusenost s 2,4GHz, nebo 5GHz WiFi skrz strechu z hlinenych tasek? Jak se to chova, je to pouzitelne?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-23
<alesp> zdravím, mám doma torrent box s Ubuntu serverem a mám následující problém. Kvůli stupidnímu routeru jsem musel přidat druhou síťovku a použít server jako router. Tudíž mám na jedné síťovce internet a na druhé lokální síť. Předtím jsem měl jen jednu síťovku a vše fungovalo, ale když jsem přidal druhou a nastavil server jako router tak mi nefungují torrenty. Konkrétně se klient nepřipojí k trackeru. DHT funguje bez problé
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-24
<FrostyX> prosimvas, nevite, jestli je v phpcku mozne neco jako $zakaznik->fakturacniUdaje->jmeno  ? (vlastnosti objektu zakaznik je objekt fakturacniUdaje. a ja chci pristoupit k jeho vlastnosti) nedari se mi to nikde najit ...
<FrostyX> nejaky zkrat .. neslo mi to ... ale uz jo .. tak jak jsem psal ... takze solved; next
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-20
<donpedro> Zdravím, promiňte mi že se ptám na tomhle kanále, ale nevím kde jinde :/... nainstaloval sem si ubuntu, a zároveň bych chtěl používat i win. 8. Akorád teď mi nejdou 8 nabootovat, nevíte co s tim? :/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-21
<elkng> sieg heil
<Chinese_soup> hm
<elkng> "Use of this salute is currently a criminal offence in Germany, Austria and the Czech Republic", is it true ?
<elkng> is that czech channel ?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-21
<aisey> Ahoj, jsem nový v prostředí ubuntu studio 14.04, mám ntb http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/K75VJ/specifications/ a chtěl bych se optat, jak zde mám nainstalovat danou gr kartu. Předem moc díky
<aisey> víte jak na to?
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> Graphic
<mirda> NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 635M with 2GB DDR3 VRAM 
<mirda> takze v ubuntu mas nekde v nabidce program nesvobodne ovladace
<mirda> a tam musis zvolit ze chces nainstalovat nesvobodne (propertiarni) ovladace nvidia
<mirda> ale mel bys mit od instalace aktivni svobodny ovladac nouveau, pokud ti jeho vykon staci, neni duvod instalovat nesvobodny ovladac
<mirda> to, jestli mas aktivni ovladac nouveau zjistis tak, ze napises do terminalu
<mirda> lsmod | grep nouveau
<mirda> melo by to vypsat nejake radky
<aisey> mám to sem postnout?
<mirda> znak | neni L nebo i ale je to specialni znak jako roura (pipe), pise se pravym altem + w
<mirda> kolik radku to je?
<aisey> 8
<mirda> tech 8 radku tady nevadi, stejne tu neni zadna jina konverzace ze by to vadilo jinejm, kdyby to bylo >10 radku tak pak pouzit pastebin
<aisey> nouveau              1097199  1 
<aisey> ttm                    85115  1 nouveau
<aisey> drm_kms_helper         53081  2 i915,nouveau
<aisey> drm                   303102  8 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,nouveau
<aisey> i2c_algo_bit           13413  2 i915,nouveau
<aisey> mxm_wmi                13021  1 nouveau
<aisey> wmi                    19177  3 mxm_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi
<aisey> video                  19476  3 i915,nouveau,asus_wmi
<aisey> jej, jsem se nějak přepočítal, pardón
<aisey> ale jak koukám na dodatečné ovladače, tak mám zaškrtnut nvidia binary driver 331.38 ( nesvobodný,testováno)
<mirda> mas tam zaveden ovladac nouveau jak vidis
<mirda> muzes pokud ti nevyhovuji svobodne ovladace
<aisey> dobrá
<aisey> tak se ještě dooptám - syn hraje ten warcraft po internetu, půjde mu to také spustit? Já mám potom totiž odpolední a po návratu domů bych pak nechtěl někde hledat důvod nefunkčnosti-
<mirda> world of warcraft nebo warcraft s multiplayerem?
<mirda> s wowkem nemam zkusenosti
<mirda> ale pokud chce hrat hry, doporucuji nainstalovat ten nesvobodny ovladac nvidia
<mirda> ma vyssi vykon ve hrach
<mirda> a jinak warcraft 3 jde v linuxu spustit pres wine, sam jsem to tak hral
<mirda> u wowka nevim ale teoreticky by to melo jit pres wine taky
<aisey> ten world of.... také ne, jen jsem dohledal, že je třeba software wine, k tomu jsem pak v ovladačích přepnul na nvidia binary driver, takže by to pak mohlo být vše v pořádku :-)   Mě samotnému bude stačit když na tom půjde mafia 
<mirda> juu mafia:)
<mirda> pokud si dobre pamatuju tak mafiu jsem hral ve wine taky
<aisey> ale teď pročítám a těch nesvobodných ovladačú od nvidia tu mám na výběr 4
<mirda> mely by se lisit ve verzi, nahore jsi psal cosi o 331.neco myslim
<mirda> ta verze by tam mela byt nekde videt
<aisey> ano, 331.38, ten poslední je naprosto totožný, ale ještě má -updates
<mirda> to ubuntu mas 64 bit?
<aisey> ano
<mirda> osobne nevim presne jaky rozdil je mezi 331.38 a 331.38-updates ale predpokladal bych ze jsou v nem nejake updaty
<mirda> kuknu jestli ta verze podporuje tvou grafiku
<aisey> ti zašlu ten scr z toho přehledu grafických možností
<mirda> obavam se ze DDC file transfer mi nefunguje skrz irc bouncera
<mirda> ale screen netreba
<mirda> dej tam tu nejvyssi verzi co tam uvidis
<mirda> kdyz se kouknes sem http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<mirda> a kliknes si u Linux x86_64 u toho long nebo short lived branch (rozdil nevim, osobne beru tu vyssi verzi pokud podporuje mou grafiku), tak tam pod odkazem supported producst se muzes kouknout jestli to podporuje tvou gpu
<mirda> tak si muzes overit podporu tve konkretni grafiky
<aisey> zkusím tedy tu long verzi
<aisey> tu nejvyšší
<mirda> to bylo jen na ukazku podpory tech starsich grafik
<mirda> ty instaluj ten ovladac z toho programu nesvobodne ovladace v ubuntu
<mirda> je to pro tebe nejjednodussi a nejmene problemove
<aisey> ta nejvyšší mou podporuje, stahuji tedy tu verzi 340.32
<mirda> http://www.geforce.com/drivers //jinak tady je hledani podle typu grafiky abys mel prehled
<mirda> z toho webu to nestahuj
<mirda> instaluj z toho programu nesvobodne ovladace
<mirda> tenhle zpusob je primo pripraven od ubuntu, tedy melo by to byt nejmene problemove pro tebe, pro instalaci nesvobodneho driveru z webu nvidie je totiz nutno ukoncit xserver (tudiz ukoncit cele graficke prostredi) a spustit ten instalator pod rootem
<aisey> koukám na verzi jakou mám v nesvobodných ovladačů a verzi, kterou tam mám povolenou se vůbec nedá najít na webu v adrese kterou jsi poslal
<mirda> nevim, je mozne ze nvidia pro ubuntu dela nejake specialni verze s opravama
<aisey> mám povolenou 331.38 a na tom odkazu verze není, je tam 304 a pak až 337
<mirda> taky jsem tam nenasel to tvoje cos hlasil, 331.38
<mirda> je tam az 331.39
<mirda> jj
<aisey> zkusím na tom odkazu nvidia kliknout na ten auto detect grafiky
<mirda> to ti spusti nejaky java sranec ktery ti rekne ze mas geforce gt 635m
<aisey> ani to my neřeklo, pořád to píše něco o javě
<mirda> asi mam starou javu tak mi to nejak nefucka
<mirda> a mi to nejak zaseklo firefox:D
<aisey> na ubuntu studio se stahuje balík s koncovkou .rpm?
<aisey> třeba se to probere ještě, mě se ještě nezasekl
<mirda> rpm nee
<mirda> to je pro redhat, fedoru a tak, to je jiny balickovaci system
<mirda> jak jsem psal, instaluj ovladac z toho programku nesvobodne ovladace
<mirda> vyber tam to co ma nejvyssi cislo verze a nainstaluj to
<mirda> klidne to s -updates
<aisey> teď jsem na to -updates klikl a provádějí se změny, tak snad to pak bude v pořádku
<aisey> syn už si tu hru překopíroval , tak to pak mohu odzkoušet 
<mirda> jj, pak to bude chtit restart pocitace
<aisey> dobrá, po restartu bych dal vědět, snad tu ještě budeš 
<mirda> budu :)
<aisey> to trvá docela dlouho ta změna ovladače
<mirda> jsem tu prihlaseny nepretrzite ale kdyz zapnu pocitac tak se mi posle backlog, nekdy treba sem nekoukam casto takze odpovim pozdeji
<mirda> jo musi se to stahnout (asi 60 MB tusim) a pak se to instaluje
<aisey> já byl docela překvapen, že tato aplikace je v systému už nainstalovaná. 
<aisey> ten chat
<mirda> jo v linuxovych distribucich byva predinstalovana spousta veci
<mirda> xchat je fajn klient, ten mam nainstalovany v nokii N900
<aisey> se taky podívám, jestli je na play obchodu :-)
<mirda> v androidu? tam urcite je spousta irc klientu
<aisey> právě, je jich strašně moc, tak už nějaký zkouším 
<mirda> android nemam tak neporadim
<aisey> tak graficky ovladač změněn, tak jdu na ten restart
<mirda> aisey: jede to dobre?:)
<aisey> tak grafika přehozena, hledám ještě info ohledně jak sputit i dannou hru. Při rollování  v prohlížeči směrem dolu vidím jako by se stránka při posouvání vlnila
<aisey> tak ti vůbec nevím, na internetu radějí nějaky bumblebee, compiz atd...
<mirda> bumblebee je pro ty co maji dve grafiky v noutu, nvidii a intel
<mirda> a ten bumblebee se stara o prepinani mezi grafikama
<mirda> nvidia na vykon, intel na nizkou spotrebu
<aisey> to mám - intel integrovanou a 2BG nvidii herní
<mirda> compiz neres, ten pravdepodobne v ubuntu mas, je to pro graficke efekty ale celkove to je na nic
<mirda> s bumblebee nemam zkusenosti takze nedokazu poradit
<aisey> tam právě psali, že tu je pro ty 2 grafiky, což je akorát pro mě, no tak za zkuošku nic nedám
<mirda> jak chces, mel bys byt taky pripraven na pripadne problemy (hlavne cas je resit - jdes do prace a tak)
<aisey> tak jedu podle toho návodu, kde bylo uvedeno i get install nvidia-current, pak nějakej xconfig u nvidia a třeba to snad již půjde
<aisey> to máš pravdu, zkusím toto a dál raději ani krok :D
<mirda> nvidia-current je v podstate to co jsi instaloval v tech nesvobodnych ovladacich
<mirda> koukni do spravce balicku synaptic
<mirda> mozna tam bude jina verze
<aisey> dobrá, jen co to najdu
<mirda> posli mi pls link na ten navod
<aisey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139433
<aisey> je to na začátku od uživatele junctionIV
<aisey> to trvalo dlouho, jak jsem restartoval ntb, tak jsem musel hledat v historii
<aisey> zatím ještě 1x restartuji
<Aisey> Tak ted me to ani nepusti system nejaka chyba smb/cifs 
<mirda> eeh to je neco s windows sdilenim
<mirda> mozna jsi instaloval sambu
<mirda> ktery krok jsi v tom navodu udelal naposled?
<Aisey> Xserver a pak reboot
<mirda> vis ktery prikaz konkretne?
<mirda> nebo muzes vypsat posledni sekvenci prikazu, v terminalu sipka nahoru a dolu prochazi historii
<Aisey> Ja se bohuzel nedostanu ani do prihlasovaciho okna, se podivam, jestli nejde treba nejaka ta obnova
<mirda> pres ctrl+alt+f1 se dostanes do tty1 (prvniho terminalu)
<mirda> a tam muzes delat co potrebujes
<MiraCZ> Zdravím :)
<Guest4719> Ahojte
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-23
<aeyesi> <aeyesi> Hmm ill try once again ask... I wonder if someone knows how to get 5.1 analog sound working on this motherboard? http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4168#ov
<aeyesi> <aeyesi> Pulseaudo config edits simply do-not work >.<
<aeyesi> Tušíte někdo ? :s
